# How to get around the Lyft app going offline in background?



## fubermotion (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm on an iPhone. I always have the Uber app in the foreground so I can keep an eye on the surge. Lyft loses connection every 15 minutes or so if I don't bring it to the foreground for a second.

Does anyone know a way around this?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Are you using the destination mode? If so, it will always kick you offline after 15 minutes -- foreground or background.


----------



## fubermotion (Oct 19, 2017)

Not using df. I'm talking about just sitting in my house waiting for a Premier ping.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Go to “settings,” select “Lyft Driver,” and change the location setting from “Always” to “While Using the App.” Now you’ll see an thin blue banner at top of iPhone screen telling you that “Lyft Driver is activitly using your location” when is is running in the background. Select these same settings for the Uber Driver app, and you can quickly and easily rotate between the 2 apps by simply tapping on the blue banner.


----------



## fubermotion (Oct 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Go to "settings," select "Lyft Driver," and change the location setting from "Always" to "While Using the App." Now you'll see an thin blue banner at top of iPhone screen telling you that "Lyft Driver is activitly using your location" when is is running in the background. Select these same settings for the Uber Driver app, and you can quickly and easily rotate between the 2 apps by simply tapping on the blue banner.


Yes, I do that. I don't want to have to switch between the apps every 15 minutes. It gets ridiculous.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

fubermotion said:


> Yes, I do that. I don't want to have to switch between the apps every 15 minutes. It gets ridiculous.


Toss your phone in a crowded cage full of hamsters. Their activity will switch the apps for you.
Lyft tries to reduce network traffic on its system by booting app users who show no activity. This is Lyft's way of encouraging you to move to another area. Lyft will tell you that it's ridiculous to allow their strained network system to become overtaxed by inactive drivers who want to sit on their butt at home.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Lyft tries to reduce network traffic on its system by booting app users who show no activity.


Not on Androids, can leave it in background for hours if I wanted. Apparently they just hate iOS, but then who doesn't?


----------



## fubermotion (Oct 19, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Not on Androids, can leave it in background for hours if I wanted. Apparently they just hate iOS, but then who doesn't?


While your phone is sitting still?



Uber's Guber said:


> Toss your phone in a crowded cage full of hamsters. Their activity will switch the apps for you.
> Lyft tries to reduce network traffic on its system by booting app users who show no activity. This is Lyft's way of encouraging you to move to another area. Lyft will tell you that it's ridiculous to allow their strained network system to become overtaxed by inactive drivers who want to sit on their butt at home.


That's a good point.... If I'm driving around doing errands, I don't have the issue. I wonder how much Lyft needs your phone to move for them to be happy.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

You know how Uber sends the jealous GF message, Do you want to Stay online or Go offline with the whiny tone? Lyft will just turn off. Lyft also turns on by itself. I had turned it off while I was on an Uber last night. Low and behold I get a Lyft Ping. The initial tone is not sounding either sound is audible half way through the ping. 

Let your timer hit 0:00 and it will autodial the rider. I reported it to Lyft Beta Team 

Lyft also is not making a sound when they slip riders in on your que.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

fubermotion said:


> While your phone is sitting still?


Uhh...yes. I don't do it often, but those 1.5 hour stops at the airport lot or similar sometimes happen.


----------

